# IRAQ: In country's north, a youth-led 'Kurdish spring' blooms



## High_Gravity (May 4, 2011)

IRAQ: In country's north, a youth-led 'Kurdish spring' blooms









> Inspired by events in Egypt, demonstrators in Sulaymaniyah -- northeast Iraqi Kurdistan -- recently renamed the city's central square Liberation, or Azadi, Square.
> 
> Whereas in the rest of Iraq demonstrators called for a variety of demands, in Kurdistan most of protesters were young and voiced their discontent against Kurdistan's traditional leadership. The future of these leaders now depends on their ability to regain legitimacy with these youth.
> 
> ...



IRAQ: In country's north, a youth-led 'Kurdish spring' blooms | Babylon & Beyond | Los Angeles Times


----------



## hipeter924 (May 6, 2011)

Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 6, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.



I support the Kurds, they are a good people and I hope they get their own country.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.
> ...


Tyranny always falls, the Turkish dictatorship that calls itself a democracy can't keep the Kurds down forever, even by baring Kurds from elections, putting political dissidents in jail and killing people that oppose the govt. 

If they held a plebiscite in Kurdish majority regions they would vote to be part of Kurdistan not Turkey.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 6, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



From what I hear the Kurds are not even allowed to speak their own language in their schools, and of course the plight of the Kurds gets none of even 2% of the attention the world gives to the Palestinians.


----------



## waltky (Jul 11, 2011)

Iranian incursion into Iraq to get at the Kurds...

*Iranian forces cross Iraqi border*
_July 11, 2011 -- Iranian forces are stationed about a 1 1/2 miles inside the Iraq border as part of an operation targeting Kurdish militants, a border official said._


> A source inside the border patrol in the northern Kurdish provinces of Iraq said Iranian forces crossed the border during the weekend in pursuit of members of the Party for Free Life in Kurdistan, or PJAK.  "The Iranian force is still stationed at the same positions it penetrated into on Sunday, following clashes between both sides," the source told the Voices of Iraqi news agency.
> 
> Turkey has been locked in battle with militants from the separatist Kurdistan Workers' Party, or PKK, since 1984. Iran has fought PKK counterparts with PJAK along its border with Turkey and Iraq.  The border skirmish comes as U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta told reporters that the remaining U.S. forces in Iraq would confront Iran in its alleged support of Shiite militias operating southern Iraq.
> 
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Jul 11, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.



Neither is Turkey on the retreat nor threatened in it's existence. Turkey is the only ressource-decoupled market-economy in the region which offers sustainable economical growth/wealth for it's people. The region's water sources are in our control and we have passed the critical mass to be played by manipulations of Superpowers, a practice in this region which was the standard after WW1.

Not one single person wants to or will separate from Turkey.
Turkey is a security umbrella for all it's people and also for the North-Iraqis once the Americans finally withdraw at year's end.

Iran and Turkey will divide the region into a Sunni and Shiite influence zone.
And all people having antipathy towards Turkey are going to have some hard days swallowing the developments !


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



In the next war I fear they will do to the Kurds what they did to the Armenians and that war does come.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Ropey said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Kurds are being targetted on all fronts really, by the Iranians, Turks, and Syrians, while the central government in Baghdad sits there and lets this happen. Once the US Pulls out, it will be even worse.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 12, 2011)

In the next war, there will be some serious actions on the Kurds.  I know America is helping them to create their independent state in the next upcoming war. America is counting on the Kurds, but they need to be supporting them fully, not clandestinely.

Iran is not clandestine, but America is?

That's messed up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Ropey said:


> In the next war, there will be some serious actions on the Kurds.  I know America is helping them to create their independent state in the next upcoming war. America is counting on the Kurds, but they need to be supporting them fully, not clandestinely.
> 
> Iran is not clandestine, but America is?
> 
> That's messed up.



Irans relationship with the Kurds is strange, Barzani said the Kurds have no problem with Iran but on the same token the Iranian Military shells Kurdish rebels and violently puts down their own Kurdish minority in Iran. The Kurds are a good people and deserve their own country, and I hope they get it just like South Sudan did, even though that action would piss off everyone in the region. The Kurds would be despised and hated just like Israel is, doesn't even matter if they are Muslim.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 12, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.



They want a piece of Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria. Good luck to them!


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2011)

Kurds are another branch of Sunni Muslim.  I don't know they treat their women any better than the rest of Iraq.  Republicans helped draft the Iraqi constitution which includes Article II which says all legislation is based on Islam.

Regardless of religious affiliation, I just don't like seeing women mistreated.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

rdean said:


> Kurds are another branch of Sunni Muslim.  I don't know they treat their women any better than the rest of Iraq.  Republicans helped draft the Iraqi constitution which includes Article II which says all legislation is based on Islam.
> 
> Regardless of religious affiliation, I just don't like seeing women mistreated.



The Kurds are Sunni Muslims and I don't know how they treat their women. Whether the Republicans helped the Iraqis draft Islam into their constitution or not, they would have it, Islam is the official state religion of every country in the ME except Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it any surprise that years of being Turkey's bitch have finally become unpopular? They want a separate country, not Iraq, and their goals want a big slice of Turkey too.
> ...



Thats what makes it such a tall order, however all of these countries have problems with the Kurds and don't really want them as citizens, Kurds are basically red headed step children in all of these countries. I don't see Iraq, Iran, Turkey or Syria giving up any land to the Kurds, even though they do deserve their own country, however I didn't see Sudan letting South Sudan secede either.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> They want a piece of Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria. Good luck to them!



First of all N.Iraq is land-locked and has no fundament (economy) to be an independent state. Apart from all other calculations. 
There are much bigger things at play, and a nation-state called Kurdistan is not on the agenda of the region. 



> Turkey dominates the economy of the KRG region, where an estimated 80 percent of goods sold are imported from Turkey.
> Fifty-&#64257;ve percent of the foreign companies registered in the KRG region are Turkish.


www2.lse.ac.uk/IDEAS/publications/reports/pdf/SR007/iraq.pdf

The NYTimes rightfully calls the relative prosperity in N.Iraq Turkish-bred
Turkish-Bred Prosperity Makes War Less Likely in Iraqi Kurdistan - NYTimes.com
Turkey Flexes Economic, Political Muscle In Iraq : NPR


So, before debating about anyone getting anything from Turkey you should look at the facts and see, that we own them already at their fundament (economy).


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > They want a piece of Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria. Good luck to them!
> ...



If a welfare state shit hole like Yemen can have their own country, why not the Kurds? besides there is oil in Northern Iraq and the Kurds already have their own airport, government, language and flag, why can they not be their own country, despite the fact that you hate them?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> If a welfare state shit hole like Yemen can have their own country, why not the Kurds? besides there is oil in Northern Iraq and the Kurds already have their own airport, government, language and flag, why can they not be their own country, despite the fact that you hate them?



Dude, you are leading ghost debates totally disconnected from the realities on the ground. Off course, as is standard with you, there will come a "I visited those regions twice."


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If a welfare state shit hole like Yemen can have their own country, why not the Kurds? besides there is oil in Northern Iraq and the Kurds already have their own airport, government, language and flag, why can they not be their own country, despite the fact that you hate them?
> ...



Ghost debates? this coming from someone whose posts are 99% spam.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ghost debates? this coming from someone whose posts are 99% spam.



At least I don't talk about subjects I don't know really about.
You know, I visited those places twice.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost debates? this coming from someone whose posts are 99% spam.
> ...



Is that all you have?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Ekrem you ever get the balls to talk to that girl?


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > They want a piece of Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria. Good luck to them!
> ...



I could live with the below pic of Kurdistan and there have been other landlocked nations that have made it! Switzerland for example! 

Right now they are the most successful part of Iraq! The most stable part of Iraq! The only place in Iraq Westerns are vacationing. They also have a lot of Black Crack (precisely why Iraq won't give it up without a fight). And right now they govern the region like an independent state! The Kurdish leaders fear the rath of Iraq, Turkey, Iran and Syria if they declare independence!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Ekrem is full of shit, if a war torn poverty stricken third world shit hole like Yemen and Pakistan can have their own countries, no reason why the Kurds have not. Like you said Kurdistan is the most successful, peaceful, safest part of Iraq, Westerners have been vacationing there and making investments, Irbil has their own international airport separate from Baghdad, foreigners prefer to deal with the Kurds instead of the Arabs. They totally deserve their own country, Ekrem is just talking out of his ass because he hates the Kurds.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


>


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------

